
Auftragstaktik: An elusive command philosophy and a different command culture - car
http://foreignpolicy.com/2011/09/09/an-elusive-command-philosophy-and-a-different-command-culture/
======
osullivj
The article asserts that there's never been a book about Auftragstaktik. Maybe
not on that single topic, but TN DuPuy's Genius for War goes into great detail
on the history and development of the Prussian General Staff and their command
philosophy. As well as Auftragstaktik important elements of Prussian military
doctrine were to put commanding officers in the front line, for all juniors to
be trained to do their commander's job, and the notion of operational
(operativ) as distinct from tactical or strategic. With the advent of mobile
armour this was supplemented with the idea of the Schwerpunkt: the point of
maximum striking force at the tip of an armoured formation. All these elements
combined for the greatest achievement of this philosophy, the Sickleschnitt,
the dash through the Ardennes, the crossing of the Meuse, and the fall of
France in 1940. There are plenty of lessons for business organisations in
DuPuy's book.

------
earljwagner
"Never tell people how to do things. Tell them what to do and they will
surprise you with their ingenuity." \- US General George S. Patton

It sounds like the expansive freedom in Holocracy to work on the
Accountabilities for your Role. You have that freedom up to the point that
they interfere with someone else's Role.

